# my light fixture grew legs



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

well after looking at a bunch of tanks with the lights on legs and an open top with no canopy. i suddenly felt the urge to have an open top as well... those darn canopies don't make taking care of your tank any easier... so i took some tie wire (bought at hardware store (coil of black flexible yet rigid wire)) and made legs. after glueing them on, i thought they looked pretty nice and will start reinforcing the legs and gorilla glueing it. after testing it out, i noticed that the light was more evenly distributed and the whole aquarium was lit... but now i wish i made it lower. pictures coming soon.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i haven't finished fully reinforcing and stuff but thats just the idea... at least it's standing  
will update as soon as i'm done


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i still need to make a protective faceplate for the bulbs... i'm going to use these overhead projector sheets but they're more rigid.


----------

